# LONDONERS: MAC anti-establishment masterclass!!!



## cloverette (Mar 8, 2006)

hey girls & guys,

i was given an event-leaflet at the selfridges MAC-counter today. basically, there's going to be a "MAC 'Anti-Establishment' Masterclass" next week, and they still have a few tickets available:

thursday 16th march 6m - 8pm
ultralounge lower ground floor
tickets £40 (fully redeemable against purchase on the evening).
to buy a ticket, call: 0207 318 3276 (MAC @ selfridges)

for more info, click here 

although it sounds amazing, i'm probably not gonna go: 
1) i leave work at or after 6pm, and 
2) even if the £40 are redeemable against purchase, i can't spend that money, as i already spent too much on MAC this month (plus, i'm saving for upcoming collections).

but if anyone plans on going, please let us all know how it was!


----------



## JesusShaves (Mar 9, 2006)

ahh.. i want to go...mmm... £40... it just seems i've been able to jusity spending £40 on make up.. but i can't on a bag... EH... i want that kelly osbourne bag!!! But quality wise... MAC has quality.. that kelly o bag... lacks it... sweatshopped kids in india made it... argh... im thinking aloud!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 9, 2006)

omg i know exactly what you mean i wanted a satchel but couldn't spend £45 on it but then went to mac nd bought about £60 worth of make up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol i like that kelly o bag


----------



## JesusShaves (Mar 9, 2006)

i really like it... but when i saw MADE IN INDIA... and really looked at the quality i thought i could make it myself (i used to make bags and stuff.. lol) 

I did the exact same thing as you.. lmao... i was desperately looking for some shoes, but said i wouldnt pay £50 because it seemed too 'expensive' lol... but then went into the pro and easily spent that £50... :\. Why am i still tearing myself up about that kelly o bag? I didnt even want any e/s from culturbloom but i still got some...


----------



## cutandrun (Mar 11, 2006)

cloverette i saw that too! too bad i can't go, not that i can afford too anyway, i've spent too much this month. If anyone is going, please tell us what it was like, sounds like it's going to be so much fun...


----------

